# Color coded availability is back



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

Hmm.  That's great to see.  Wish I wasn't colorblind, so it'd mean something. I can barely see differences in the lighter colors, but I can't even tell you what those colors are.  I can "sort of" match the colors on the calendar with the three colors below it, but I have to study it.   LOL!  

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Hmm.  That's great to see.  Wish I wasn't colorblind, so it'd mean something. I can barely see differences in the lighter colors, but I can't even tell you what those colors are.  I can "sort of" match the colors on the calendar with the three colors below it, but I have to study it.   LOL!
> 
> Dave


doesn't help if you are red/green color blind, which is the most common type.  Since they use red and green.  Can you see yellow at all?  They are using stop light colors to match the inventory levels, More to less, Green, Yellow, Red.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 23, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> doesn't help if you are red/green color blind, which is the most common type.  Since they use red and green.  Can you see yellow at all?



Yes, I see yellow.  I do see a lot of colors, and do well with most primary colors.  When you start getting into secondary and tertiary shades, and into pastels, I'm sunk.

If I study the calendar colors, I can see slight differences between the three colors I see there, eventually deciphering the chart. I just can't tell you what the colors are.  I interpret them as "light, medium, and dark," relative to each other, without being concerned with what colors they are. 

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 23, 2022)

I do have to deal with GUI interface designs all the time, and while I not color blind, I am constrantly reminding them that people may be and we should use symbols/letters in addition to color for those situations.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 23, 2022)

Wish they would do the same on the Club Wyndham side of the house….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keno999 (Oct 24, 2022)

I wish they would make the interface the same on both systems.  On WM you have to click on all of the room types separately to see what's available where on CW you can see all of the room types for the selected sates.


----------



## WManning (Oct 24, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Wish they would do the same on the Club Wyndham side of the house….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Baby steps, let Wyndham work out the bugs on the Worldmark members on this one. We already have enough glitches.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

keno999 said:


> I wish they would make the interface the same on both systems.  On WM you have to click on all of the room types separately to see what's available where on CW you can see all of the room types for the selected sates.


If you search by exact date range, the WorldMark website offers the ability to select a dropdown of all the suites available at all the resorts displayed on the map for the certain date range (Choose from x Available Suites.)


----------



## keno999 (Oct 24, 2022)

CO skier said:


> If you search by exact date range, the WorldMark website offers the ability to select a dropdown of all the suites available at all the resorts displayed on the map for the certain date range (Choose from x Available Suites.)
> 
> View attachment 67193


Thanks, I've recently discovered this.  It isn't how I usually search for doing bookings but I've certainly been forced into this method on the CW side to be able to book resale after the last website update.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 24, 2022)

The "multi-suite" dropdown menu is the only feature that I have found that is an improvement over the discontinued WM website.

I would trade it in a heartbeat to regain the Regional Bonus Time seach capability of the previous website.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 24, 2022)

keno999 said:


> I wish they would make the interface the same on both systems.  On WM you have to click on all of the room types separately to see what's available where on CW you can see all of the room types for the selected sates.



So on WM in order to figure this out you select Resort from the menu, fill in the location and dates and you get ALL the units available. Yes I know it is different than Wyn but that is the work around on WM.





If you hit the drop down on the 7 Available you get the following:


----------



## keno999 (Oct 24, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> So on WM in order to figure this out you Resort from the menu, fill in the location and dates and you get ALL the units available. Yes I know it is different than Wyn but that is the work around on WM.
> 
> View attachment 67201
> 
> ...


Agreed!  I've also responded on CW surveys to make the the calendar like the old WM 4-month Calendar!


----------

